# Audi V10



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

One of these took off from the lights yesterday as I was waiting to cross the road, sounded awesome so had a quick google to see what it was all about, no change out of Â£80K if you add a few toys 

Expensive way to cart your dogs to the park, I suspect you'd be just as well ripping up fifty quid notes and tossing them out the window for all it will be worth in two or three years time and it didn't look anything special either but the sound the thing


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

These cars are a serious proposition. On a slightly mad note the earlier iterations have come down a long way, although still way beyond my means.



potz said:


> And I have always loved wolves in sheeps togs.


The cover is well and truly blown on these - maybe the first iteration but anything since is an obvious scorcher.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

V10 with 2 turbos.

Yes please. Even the original RS6 is still holding up well in terms of value


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It was sitting at the lights looking fairly non discript as these Audi's do with an older women at the wheel, so you would expect the usual bag of hammers diesel to clatter off up the road.

As for the values, if it's worth %40 or if your lucky maybe although I doubt it %50 of it's value in 3 or 4 years, I could think of better ways to spend Â£40+K even if I did have that sort of money. But boy did it sound good


----------

